# Mossberg and duck commander join teams!!



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Now all you hunting needs can be satisfied at Walmart. 
Crappy duck call. 
Crappy shot gun. 
1 1/8 oz shot shells. 
Inflatable decoys. 
12 pack corona
Opening day here we come


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

What's wrong with Mossberg or duck commander calls?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

yea what wrong with them ? I have had a couple mossberg guns and they are great guns. For there calls they are one of the top selling calls.so i would not say they are cheap. yes they do have a cheaper line of calls for people that dont want to break the bank on a call.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The only crappy thing I see on that list is Walmart.-O,-


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I bought a Mossberg 500A back when they were 199.00 at Wally World that gun has banished pheasants, ducks, grouse, starlings, clays and even 1 sheep into the abyss. I am pleasantly happy with it. My friend made fun of me and bought a Remmington 870 and stuck his nose up at me... Until he discovered that it was Jamming every other round and would not eject spent shells. .. We did some research and discovered that it was made in China...  after 2 shipments back and forth for warranty work he traded it at a pawn shop for and even 100... 

I don't often buy things from Wally World but a shotgun is made to get wet, and to spray shot at small defenseless creatures making a run for it...Your Europeans can pay 12,000.00 for their over unders and side by sides and chase foxes with their 100,000.00 hounds, but when my 199.00 Mossberg kicks the bucket I have no problems losing it in a marsh or trading out the barrel for a slug barrel. 

I use it like it is a disposable camera and throw it in the back of my SUV. I feel that I already got my moneys worth out of it and every use is now a bonus. Still cycles rounds and works like a charm...


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

My first and last Mossberg would go boom, boom, boom every time even when you didn't pull the trigger.:shock: it went in the river and my old gun came out.

Never ever will you see tote one again! I don't care who's pumping them !!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

A fully automatic shotgun? LoL

I guess I am glad that I bought a pump action...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Corona? _/O


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> A fully automatic shotgun? LoL
> 
> I guess I am glad that I bought a pump action...


Oh it was a 20 ga 500, just one that fired when you briskly pumped it, or jarred it hard! With the safety on!!! First time it went off unexpectedly I had it slung over my shoulder, next time was when I pumped it to unload it right after the first time. You could fill it full of shells and briskly rack the pump ( with safety on and no fingers near the trigger and when the bolt hit forward it would fire the shell. After i got back to our houseboat Just for the hell of it, I easier a round in the chamber very gently and then proceeded to get a good hold and hit the butt plate on the deck floor, you guessed it, KaBloom!! I thru that POS right in the river and got my old gun out to continue to hunt. I only gave $75 for it ( it was during the 80's and I figured it wasn't worth the risk of keeping around.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I hated the mossberg I had, the pump release was right behind the trigger guard and if my finger bumped it, it would open up the chamber enough to make sure the round didn't fire. Bad design flaw and really had to watch it, cost me some birds.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a friend who has a mossberg model 500 and the trigger sticks on it whenever the temp hits 25 f or something like that. It sure is a good thermometer


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I've had my Mossberg 500A since 1964. It's been perfectly fine for me.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Do a search for recall on any firearm dealer...it'll scare you to pull the trigger on your gun. All of them have had an issue with their firearms and ammunition at some point. My buddy has a super black eagle, it did two things well....jammed and fired two shots more times than not with a single trigger pull. I have a stoger Uplander sideXside. I love this gun, but if I don't push the safety all the way up with my thumb as I pull the trigger....most times both barrels fire at the same time. Remington's versa max had a recall. Beretta....Kimber... I know one of the XD's, S&W M&P. A big list.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

All you guys sure like your GHG **** at walmart :grin:


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a lovely Mossberg 835 that has fired 8 rounds. Wouldn't extract any of the rounds, so after sending it back 3 times I now use it as a paper weight. Really the only thing a Mossberg is good for.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

If you go to Mexico the locals will make fun of you for drinking Corona.
Down there it's the Ol' Milwakee (spelling ?) of beers. :mrgreen:


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

For what it's worth, the Mossberg military 500 and 590 model pump action shotguns passed all U.S. Military Mil Spec-3443 standards.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I purchased a 835 ultra mag when they first came out. I shot 14 rounds through it and sold it. Kicked like bitch! I bought my daughter a Pink Mossberg 500 Bantam and it has been a **** good gun. I've even shot a few ducks with it (when nobody is looking, pinks not my color)


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

2full said:


> If you go to Mexico the locals will make fun of you for drinking Corona.
> Down there it's the Ol' Milwakee (spelling ?) of beers. :mrgreen:


You're right there. They always say it's an American beer. Love the Pacifico's!

P.S.
Still hate Mossberg's!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I have an older 500A cheapie Walmart special from when I was a teen. Was a one shot wonder. Would jam up when pumping the action. If I had 2 3/4" sometimes the shell would drop from the mag to the mud. If I tried 3", it would have a hard time ejecting the spent shell. Learned to shoot better though essentially having a single shot. -O,-


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

massmanute said:


> For what it's worth, the Mossberg military 500 and 590 model pump action shotguns passed all U.S. Military Mil Spec-3443 standards.


Goes to show you how low their standards are.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Never owned a Mossberg, but a freind of mine bought one when we were in high school with earnings from his summer job. He paid $90 brand new as I recall. First time ever shooting trap he broke 23 of 25. Still better than I can do.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wow i have never heard so many bad things about mossburg.for you guys that having the problems have you ever though that because it not ejecting the shells it the shells you are shooting ?My nephew has my dad mossburg and it still shooting like it was brand new. Never had any problems with it.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Hoopermat said:


> Goes to show you how low their standards are.


Just out of curiosity, which specific standards within U.S. Military Mil Spec-3443 do you consider low?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

massmanute said:


> Just out of curiosity, which specific standards within U.S. Military Mil Spec-3443 do you consider low?


I am not up to date on my gov standards. But it mossberg passes with flying colors there could be a problem. 
I owned a mossberg 500. Worst gun I have everhad. It was a two shot on a good day. Evey time you shot you would pump one on the ground and maybe one in the chamber. 
Then I got the mossberg 935. What a pile of junk. It was at best a single shot that held three shells. Any time it was below 40 deg it would not feed. 
I sent both guns back to mossberg they said nothing wrong with them. 
That's the last time I would ever own anything with the name mossberg on it. 
I felt so bad selling them to some other sucker I just about gave them away.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I had a piece of crap Remington, then I tore it down, lubed it, and put it back together. Guess what, it cycles fine and smooth. 

Most gun issues are easily addressed and even caused, by the owner.


----------

